# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  دوستان لطفا خواهرانه و برادرانه منو کمک کنید کمک شما میتونه سرنوشت منو تغییر بده

## Future

دوستان توضیح اضافه نمیدم لطفا شماهم از سن و رشته دانشگاهی و.. سوالی نپرسید فقط بدونید من خیلی از کنکور دور بودم ولی با این وجود وقتی شروع کردم به راحتی همه چیزو یادمیگرفتم به راحتی تست میزدم ولی افسوس که زمانو از دست دادم فقط خلاصه بگم که:
 تجربی نظام قدیمم من بعد از چند سال دوری از درس تصمیم گرفتم باز کنکور بدم از ابان تا دی دوم و پیش ۱ رو خوندم ولی متاسفانه مشکلاتی پیش اومد و از بهمن تا الان دیگه نتونستم بخونم ولی چون احتمال میدادن کنکور عقب بیوفته از فروردین تصمیم گرفتم باز بخونم ولی الان که باز میگن کنکور همون تیرماهه همش فکرم درگیره که دیگه دیره نمیتونم درسارو تمام کنم کی مرور کنم؟اخه هنوز سوم و پیش ۲ رو نخوندم کی اینارو بخونم؟کی مرور کنم؟جمع بندی؟.....
قضیه اینه که من فقط پزشکی و یا دندون میخوام ولی از طرفی ۲ ماه و نیم بیشتر نمونده و منم باید امسال قبول شم بخاطر شرایط زندگیم شاید نتونم باز کنکور بدم
شما بگید چکار کنم؟
اصلا شدنبه یا این مدت باقی مونده؟
راستی هیچ ازمونی تا الان شرکت نکردم و در روز میتونم بین ۱۰ تا ۱۴ ساعتم وقت بزارم
ببخشید طولانی شد ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Future

دوستان لطفا اگر میشه راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## WickedSick

> دوستان توضیح اضافه نمیدم لطفا شماهم از سن و رشته دانشگاهی و.. سوالی نپرسید فقط بدونید من خیلی از کنکور دور بودم ولی با این وجود وقتی شروع کردم به راحتی همه چیزو یادمیگرفتم به راحتی تست میزدم ولی افسوس که زمانو از دست دادم فقط خلاصه بگم که:
>  تجربی نظام قدیمم من بعد از چند سال دوری از درس تصمیم گرفتم باز کنکور بدم از ابان تا دی دوم و پیش ۱ رو خوندم ولی متاسفانه مشکلاتی پیش اومد و از بهمن تا الان دیگه نتونستم بخونم ولی چون احتمال میدادن کنکور عقب بیوفته از فروردین تصمیم گرفتم باز بخونم ولی الان که باز میگن کنکور همون تیرماهه همش فکرم درگیره که دیگه دیره نمیتونم درسارو تمام کنم کی مرور کنم؟اخه هنوز سوم و پیش ۲ رو نخوندم کی اینارو بخونم؟کی مرور کنم؟جمع بندی؟.....
> قضیه اینه که من فقط پزشکی و یا دندون میخوام ولی از طرفی ۲ ماه و نیم بیشتر نمونده و منم باید امسال قبول شم بخاطر شرایط زندگیم شاید نتونم باز کنکور بدم
> شما بگید چکار کنم؟
> اصلا شدنبه یا این مدت باقی مونده؟
> راستی هیچ ازمونی تا الان شرکت نکردم و در روز میتونم بین ۱۰ تا ۱۴ ساعتم وقت بزارم
> ببخشید طولانی شد ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید


سلام. وقت بخیر.
این دو پست رو مطالعه کنین. بازم سوالای بود بپرسین.
مشورت و راهنمایی در مورد از الان برا کنکور خوندن
راهنمایی کنین

----------


## Future

> سلام. وقت بخیر.
> این دو پست رو مطالعه کنین. بازم سوالای بود بپرسین.
> مشورت و راهنمایی در مورد از الان برا کنکور خوندن
> راهنمایی کنین


میتونید یه برنامه بهم بدید؟یا کسیو معرفی کنید که بتونه کمکم کنه؟

----------


## amirdostaneh

چند تا جا گفتن که احتمالا نیمه های مرداد ماه میشه کنکور به این دلیل که مطمینا حداقل 3 هفته بعد امتحانات نهایی کنکور برگذار میشه 
و با این اوضاع خیلی مونده تا مدارس باز بشه

و به اینم دقت کن مناطق محروم خیلی هاشون حتی نت هم ندارن . و شما هم وقتو تلف نکنین و بخونین مطمین باشین میرسین 

و در اخر باید بگم ک از تیتر تاپیکتون خوشم نیومد 
هیچ وقت زندیگتون رو بر مبنای حرف و نظر دیگران تغییر ندین

----------


## Zahra77

> چند تا جا گفتن که احتمالا نیمه های مرداد ماه میشه کنکور به این دلیل که مطمینا حداقل 3 هفته بعد امتحانات نهایی کنکور برگذار میشه 
> و با این اوضاع خیلی مونده تا مدارس باز بشه
> 
> و به اینم دقت کن مناطق محروم خیلی هاشون حتی نت هم ندارن . و شما هم وقتو تلف نکنین و بخونین مطمین باشین میرسین 
> 
> و در اخر باید بگم ک از تیتر تاپیکتون خوشم نیومد 
> هیچ وقت زندیگتون رو بر مبنای حرف و نظر دیگران تغییر ندین


من نمیدونم چرا دلتون میخواد دل هم دیگه رو به زمانی که نیست گرم کنین 
ته ته یعنی اخرش یعنی نهایتش کنکور 27 تیر بشه ××××
لطفا نه خودتونو نه کس دیگه ای رو الکی دلگرم نکنین به این قضیه !

----------


## amirdostaneh

> من نمیدونم چرا دلتون میخواد دل هم دیگه رو به زمانی که نیست گرم کنین 
> ته ته یعنی اخرش یعنی نهایتش کنکور 27 تیر بشه ××××
> لطفا نه خودتونو نه کس دیگه ای رو الکی دلگرم نکنین به این قضیه !


من گفتم خودم نظر خودم نبود 
یکی از موسسات گفته بود 16 17 مرداد ماه امتحان کنکوره 

و اینم بگم ک امکان نداره تو تیر ماه برگذار بشه

----------


## Zahra77

> من گفتم خودم نظر خودم نبود 
> یکی از موسسات گفته بود 16 17 مرداد ماه امتحان کنکوره 
> 
> و اینم بگم ک امکان نداره تو تیر ماه برگذار بشه


کدوم موسسه؟ 
باشه دلتونو به این تاریخ های رویایی خوش کنین

----------


## amirdostaneh

> کدوم موسسه؟ 
> باشه دلتونو به این تاریخ های رویایی خوش کنین


من ک کنکور ندارم دوست عزیز و اینم بگم من جزو ادمایی هستم ک اصلا از بال و پر الکی دادن خوشم نمیاد 

من فقط نظر یکی از موسسات رو گفتم (اینستا کنکوری )

----------


## Ham1

> دوستان توضیح اضافه نمیدم لطفا شماهم از سن و رشته دانشگاهی و.. سوالی نپرسید فقط بدونید من خیلی از کنکور دور بودم ولی با این وجود وقتی شروع کردم به راحتی همه چیزو یادمیگرفتم به راحتی تست میزدم ولی افسوس که زمانو از دست دادم فقط خلاصه بگم که:
>  تجربی نظام قدیمم من بعد از چند سال دوری از درس تصمیم گرفتم باز کنکور بدم از ابان تا دی دوم و پیش ۱ رو خوندم ولی متاسفانه مشکلاتی پیش اومد و از بهمن تا الان دیگه نتونستم بخونم ولی چون احتمال میدادن کنکور عقب بیوفته از فروردین تصمیم گرفتم باز بخونم ولی الان که باز میگن کنکور همون تیرماهه همش فکرم درگیره که دیگه دیره نمیتونم درسارو تمام کنم کی مرور کنم؟اخه هنوز سوم و پیش ۲ رو نخوندم کی اینارو بخونم؟کی مرور کنم؟جمع بندی؟.....
> قضیه اینه که من فقط پزشکی و یا دندون میخوام ولی از طرفی ۲ ماه و نیم بیشتر نمونده و منم باید امسال قبول شم بخاطر شرایط زندگیم شاید نتونم باز کنکور بدم
> شما بگید چکار کنم؟
> اصلا شدنبه یا این مدت باقی مونده؟
> راستی هیچ ازمونی تا الان شرکت نکردم و در روز میتونم بین ۱۰ تا ۱۴ ساعتم وقت بزارم
> ببخشید طولانی شد ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید


سلام
من هم مشکلی مشابه این دوستمون دارم. میخوام تو این ۷۰ روزی که مونده یه رتبه معقول بیارم در حد مثلا ۱۰ هزار.
الان دارم پایه دوازدهم رو می خونم. چون امتحانات نهایی رو هم در پیش دارم به نظرتون چجوری درس های پایه رو کنار دوازدهم بخونم؟
یا اگه فقط دوازدهم رو خوب بخونم میتونم این رتبه رو بیارم؟
لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## Zahra77

> من ک کنکور ندارم دوست عزیز و اینم بگم من جزو ادمایی هستم ک اصلا از بال و پر الکی دادن خوشم نمیاد 
> 
> من فقط نظر یکی از موسسات رو گفتم (اینستا کنکوری )


 :Yahoo (21): امضاتو نخوندم 
در هر صورت تا چیزی قطعی نشده بدترین حالتو باید فرض کرد  -_-

----------


## Future

> چند تا جا گفتن که احتمالا نیمه های مرداد ماه میشه کنکور به این دلیل که مطمینا حداقل 3 هفته بعد امتحانات نهایی کنکور برگذار میشه 
> و با این اوضاع خیلی مونده تا مدارس باز بشه
> 
> و به اینم دقت کن مناطق محروم خیلی هاشون حتی نت هم ندارن . و شما هم وقتو تلف نکنین و بخونین مطمین باشین میرسین 
> 
> و در اخر باید بگم ک از تیتر تاپیکتون خوشم نیومد 
> هیچ وقت زندیگتون رو بر مبنای حرف و نظر دیگران تغییر ندین


ممنون امیدوارم همینطور باشه که شما فرمودید
در مورد عنوان تاپیک هم تذکرتون بجا بود ولی بگم که واقعا این چند ماه برا من سرنوشت سازه اگر کسی پیدا بشه برا این چند ماه کمکم کنه من واقعا مدیونش میشم

----------


## wext82

درود  :Yahoo (4): 
شما تلاشت رو بکن حتما موفق میشی  :Yahoo (83): 
تلاش کردن مثل قانون سوم نیوتن هست هرچه قدر تلاش کنی همونقدر بهت برمیگرده  :Yahoo (4): 
زمان کنکور هم مثل قبل در نظر بگیر
باشد که رستگار شوی  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## high.target

_خب تو انگیزه خوبی داری
پیش برو.  نترس 
خودت هم ک گفتی میتونی ۱۰ تا ۱۴ ساعت بخونی
آخر زورتو بزن چون خودت گفتی شرایطط طوریه ک امسال میتونی کنکور بدی
خب نهایت تلاشتو بکن از چی میترسی؟؟
برو جلو و نترس از هیچییی_

----------


## علیرضص

> دوستان توضیح اضافه نمیدم لطفا شماهم از سن و رشته دانشگاهی و.. سوالی نپرسید فقط بدونید من خیلی از کنکور دور بودم ولی با این وجود وقتی شروع کردم به راحتی همه چیزو یادمیگرفتم به راحتی تست میزدم ولی افسوس که زمانو از دست دادم فقط خلاصه بگم که:
>  تجربی نظام قدیمم من بعد از چند سال دوری از درس تصمیم گرفتم باز کنکور بدم از ابان تا دی دوم و پیش ۱ رو خوندم ولی متاسفانه مشکلاتی پیش اومد و از بهمن تا الان دیگه نتونستم بخونم ولی چون احتمال میدادن کنکور عقب بیوفته از فروردین تصمیم گرفتم باز بخونم ولی الان که باز میگن کنکور همون تیرماهه همش فکرم درگیره که دیگه دیره نمیتونم درسارو تمام کنم کی مرور کنم؟اخه هنوز سوم و پیش ۲ رو نخوندم کی اینارو بخونم؟کی مرور کنم؟جمع بندی؟.....
> قضیه اینه که من فقط پزشکی و یا دندون میخوام ولی از طرفی ۲ ماه و نیم بیشتر نمونده و منم باید امسال قبول شم بخاطر شرایط زندگیم شاید نتونم باز کنکور بدم
> شما بگید چکار کنم؟
> اصلا شدنبه یا این مدت باقی مونده؟
> راستی هیچ ازمونی تا الان شرکت نکردم و در روز میتونم بین ۱۰ تا ۱۴ ساعتم وقت بزارم
> ببخشید طولانی شد ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید


سلام و دمت گرم.
با شزایط الانت یه سر به کلاسینو بزن،تو قسمت کلاسای tnt ریاضی اقای سادات و عربی اقای واعظی رو وردار.یه سر به سایت کنکور هدف بزن بعدش، نکته تست زیست اقای عمارلو و ادبیات اقای سبطی رو میتونی ورداری.جمع هزینه هات ۲ میلیون میشه چون تخفیف هم میخوره روشون.مطمئن ترین راهی که برات به ذهنم میرسه همینه.بتونی از تجربه استادای خوب استفاده کنی و این درسای مهم رو با اونا جمع کنی.برای باقی درسا هم این کلاسا میتونن کمکت کنن.اگه شرایطیش رو داری به کنکور نظام جدید چرا فکر نمیکنی؟ به نظر میرسه راحت ترم هست.خلاصه سعی کن صرفا یه چن روز کتاب دستت بگیری و بخونی .همش گیر این برنامه بهتره یا اون نباش.به تلاشت اعتماد کنت و مرور زیاد انجام بده.وقتی دستت اومد، سوالای کنکورا رو بزن.صفر تا صدی فکر نکن.هیچ چیزی مطلق نیست! حتما از خودت امتحان بگیر و تست زیاد بزن.تا میتونی بزن ینی.مطمئن باش شدنیه ولی نه با خرکاری. اگه شروع به تلاش کنی،انگیزه خود به خو میاد و این چرخه تلاش و انگیزه ضمانت میکنه موفقیتت رو.من رفیقم یه هفته مونده ب کنکور زیست رو ۲۳ درصد زد و روز کنکور ۶۴! پس همه چی شدنیه.امسال رو تمرینای کتابای نظام جدید هم مسلط باش زرد عمومی رو خورد خورد شروع کن.کلا دیگه نمیدونم چی بگم.اگه خواستی باز سوالاتو دقیق بپرس،سعی میکنم کمکت کنم اگه دیدم پیامتو!

----------


## tataloo

بنظرم با این وضعیت نظام جدید کنکور بدی برات بهتر باش چون حجم درس اونا کمتره

----------


## Stanley_Kubrick

ببین از قدیم تا لان وزارت آموزش پرورش با وزارت علوم سر جنگ داشته یادت باشه این وزارت علوم هستش که کنکور رو طرح می کنه و زمانش رو مشخص می کنه 
با عقل خودت تصمیم بگیر عزیزم وقت خیلی زیاده هم من می دونم و هم شما که خیلی تو همین مدت کم تا پزشکی دانشگاه های تهران هم رفتن

----------


## Future

> سلام و دمت گرم.
> با شزایط الانت یه سر به کلاسینو بزن،تو قسمت کلاسای tnt ریاضی اقای سادات و عربی اقای واعظی رو وردار.یه سر به سایت کنکور هدف بزن بعدش، نکته تست زیست اقای عمارلو و ادبیات اقای سبطی رو میتونی ورداری.جمع هزینه هات ۲ میلیون میشه چون تخفیف هم میخوره روشون.مطمئن ترین راهی که برات به ذهنم میرسه همینه.بتونی از تجربه استادای خوب استفاده کنی و این درسای مهم رو با اونا جمع کنی.برای باقی درسا هم این کلاسا میتونن کمکت کنن.اگه شرایطیش رو داری به کنکور نظام جدید چرا فکر نمیکنی؟ به نظر میرسه راحت ترم هست.خلاصه سعی کن صرفا یه چن روز کتاب دستت بگیری و بخونی .همش گیر این برنامه بهتره یا اون نباش.به تلاشت اعتماد کنت و مرور زیاد انجام بده.وقتی دستت اومد، سوالای کنکورا رو بزن.صفر تا صدی فکر نکن.هیچ چیزی مطلق نیست! حتما از خودت امتحان بگیر و تست زیاد بزن.تا میتونی بزن ینی.مطمئن باش شدنیه ولی نه با خرکاری. اگه شروع به تلاش کنی،انگیزه خود به خو میاد و این چرخه تلاش و انگیزه ضمانت میکنه موفقیتت رو.من رفیقم یه هفته مونده ب کنکور زیست رو ۲۳ درصد زد و روز کنکور ۶۴! پس همه چی شدنیه.امسال رو تمرینای کتابای نظام جدید هم مسلط باش زرد عمومی رو خورد خورد شروع کن.کلا دیگه نمیدونم چی بگم.اگه خواستی باز سوالاتو دقیق بپرس،سعی میکنم کمکت کنم اگه دیدم پیامتو!


ممنونم از جوابتون واقعا نیاز به کمک دارم
ببینید الان دیگه نمیتونم به جدید فکر کنم هم بخاطر اینکه باید هزینه کنم و کتاباشو بخرم که خب ترجیح میدم هزینشو بزارم برا کلاس و اینکه من دوم و پیش یک رو خوندم تقریبا و توی زیست و شیمیش تقریبا مسلطم 
الان سوالم اینه که چطور برنامه ریزی کنم؟کسیو میشناسید بهم کمک کنه؟
اون کلاسایی که گفتید ریاضی سادات فقط برا جدید هست قدیم نیست
ایا نظام قدیمش برگزار میشه؟فیزیک و شیمی میشه استاد معرفی کنید؟

----------


## Future

> بنظرم با این وضعیت نظام جدید کنکور بدی برات بهتر باش چون حجم درس اونا کمتره


الان دیره واقعا چون من یک سری از مطالب قدیم رو خوندم و از طرفی نمیتونم هزینه کنم برا منابع جدید ترجیح میدم هزینه کتابارو بدم برا کلاس انلاین

----------


## Future

> ببین از قدیم تا لان وزارت آموزش پرورش با وزارت علوم سر جنگ داشته یادت باشه این وزارت علوم هستش که کنکور رو طرح می کنه و زمانش رو مشخص می کنه 
> با عقل خودت تصمیم بگیر عزیزم وقت خیلی زیاده هم من می دونم و هم شما که خیلی تو همین مدت کم تا پزشکی دانشگاه های تهران هم رفتن


همین سردرگمی که کنکور کی هست ذهنمو درگیر کرده 
حرفتونو قبول دارم که با تلاش میشه به رتبه خوب رسید و توانایی من هم زیاده

----------


## amirdostaneh

> کدوم موسسه؟ 
> باشه دلتونو به این تاریخ های رویایی خوش کنین


فقط خواستم بگم من بدترین حالت رو نیمه ی مرداد گفتم ک الان شده اخر مرداد 
بفرمایین

----------


## Zahra77

> فقط خواستم بگم من بدترین حالت رو نیمه ی مرداد گفتم ک الان شده اخر مرداد 
> بفرمایین


من شرمندم :Yahoo (4): 
 :Yahoo (5):

----------

